# AX 750 zirpt grausam bei last.



## TFTP100 (19. Januar 2012)

So nachdem ich ein schon geöffnetes ax 750 paket bekommen habe (siegel gebrochen), die schrauben, aufkleber, das stromkabel und die kabelbinder gefehlt haben, habe ich es trotzdem mal eingebaut. Im idle  super aber unter last extremes zirpen. Da bekomm ich doch wohl garantie oder? Und was muss man da alles machen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

> So nachdem ich ein schon geöffnetes ax 750 paket bekommen habe (siegel  gebrochen), die schrauben, aufkleber, das stromkabel und die kabelbinder  gefehlt haben, habe ich es trotzdem mal eingebaut.


Du hast es gebrauchst gekauft ?


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es gebrauchst gekauft ?



Nein die haben es gebraucht geschickt. Ass die sich sowas erlauben. Dann mache ich es aba nich über corsair sondern über mein online händler oder?


----------



## Thallassa (20. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Nein die haben es gebraucht geschickt. Ass die sich sowas erlauben. Dann mache ich es aba nich über corsair sondern über mein online händler oder?


 
Kannst beides machen.
Unvollständiges Zubehör geht aber mal gar nicht, da würde ich den Händler zusammenscheißen! Auch wenns nichts wichtiges was, aber das ist auch nichts legales, es sei denn du hast es explizit so wie bei z.B. K&M über "Gebrauchtware" gekauft und es stand dabei, dass Zubehör fehlt.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst beides machen.
> Unvollständiges Zubehör geht aber mal gar nicht, da würde ich den Händler zusammenscheißen! Auch wenns nichts wichtiges was, aber das ist auch nichts legales, es sei denn du hast es explizit so wie bei z.B. K&M über "Gebrauchtware" gekauft und es stand dabei, dass Zubehör fehlt.


Ich finds auch unverschämt. Bei cyberport bestell ich nix mehr!


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2012)

Denn scheiß würde ich zurückschicken, und nicht einbauen!


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Denn scheiß würde ich zurückschicken, und nicht einbauen!



Dann wär mir aber langweilig gewesen  jetz kann ich netzteil tauschen in nur 5minuten


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

So die tauschens um kein problem. Sie haben nur imo keins mehr... War wohl auch der grund für des kaputte.... Aber wenigstens bekomm ich dann ein neues von corsair lieferung


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Wenn man nix auf Lager hat ist das auch kein Grund etwas geöffnetes oder defektes zu verschicken...
Nichts desto trotz - egal was der Händler auch macht, den Service über unsere direkte RMA kannst Du jederzeit gerne in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Februar 2012)

Bluebeard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man nix auf Lager hat ist das auch kein Grund etwas geöffnetes oder defektes zu verschicken...
> Nichts desto trotz - egal was der Händler auch macht, den Service über unsere direkte RMA kannst Du jederzeit gerne in Anspruch nehmen.


Hab jetzt ein ganz neues bekommen, riecht sogar noch nach Farbe  sonst bis jetzt super


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Februar 2012)

Bluebeard schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, danke für das Feedback



Bitte 
Was ich zu Corsair schon immer sagen wollte: ich finds echt sehr gut wie ihr euer marketing und natürlich die produkte macht. Zu fast jedem produkt habt ihr videos und allein die produkte sind sehr gut durchdacht und einfach perfekt  und gut verabeitet und support und und und


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Danke  Ich leite das Lob gerne weiter an meine Kollegen!

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen/hören/lesen wenn unseren Kunden das Produkt gefällt


----------

